# Nanea to be sold only as flex later this summer



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2019)

We just attended a presentation at Nanea and were told that Marriott is going to have them only sell units as flex starting later this summer.Same with remaining north and south weeks. Sounds like days of buying floating weeks from the developer even in Hawaii will be a thing of the past


----------



## controller1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Nanea is not part of Westin Flex but Nanea is only sold as a flex product now.  Nanea is not sold as floating weeks.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jun 3, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We just attended a presentation at Nanea and were told that Marriott is going to have them only sell units as flex starting later this summer.Same with remaining north and south weeks. Sounds like days of buying floating weeks from the developer even in Hawaii will be a thing of the past


Nanea sells Home Options (12 mos atNanea only) they then become star options.  They sell Home Options in a variety of 1Br an 2BR Every yr, every other years and just a flat amount of options.  There are two distinct and separate home option groups (Oceanfront and Resort View) Oceanfront is sold separately with higher  initial cost and Mx fees. Island view options cannot reserve Oceanfront until 8 mos like all other star option res. And Oceanfront cannot res Resort View at 12 Mos. It is not part of WESTIN Flex (Yet)


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2019)

ValleyGirl said:


> Nanea sells Home Options (12 mos atNanea only) they then become star options.  They sell Home Options in a variety of 1Br an 2BR Every yr, every other years and just a flat amount of options.  There are two distinct and separate home option groups (Oceanfront and Resort View) Oceanfront is sold separately with higher  initial cost and Mx fees. Island view options cannot reserve Oceanfront until 8 mos like all other star option res. And Oceanfront cannot res Resort View at 12 Mos. It is not part of WESTIN Flex (Yet)


Correct but they are telling us by the end of the summer the remaining inventory will be sold as flex only.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 3, 2019)

How many units are remaining?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> How many units are remaining?


Last I saw was that it was only 50% sold.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 3, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> How many units are remaining?



I read somewhere that 90+% of OceanFront has been sold and approximately 55% of Resort View has been sold.


----------



## Markus (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds like a strategy that is consistent with past patterns. Least desirable inventory is dumped in the trust and sold off.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2019)

Unless they still have whole deeded units that they can unconvey from the Nanea trust and reconvey to the Flex trust, I am not sure they can do this. The trusts can only hold real estate. I don't think Beneficial Interests in a trust can be conveyed to another trust. So they could deed a bunch of unbroken units out of the Nanea trust over to Flex to make this happen. Really that is what they should have done to begin with. Vistana made a mess with all these separate Home Option setups with Nanea and WSJ then came along with the two flex programs. They should have just created the two flex programs to begin with and put WSJ new phases and Nanea in to Westin Flex.


----------



## duke (Jun 4, 2019)

Yup, this is what I was told last week as well.


No flex sales in Hawaii until July.
Then only sales of Flex.

FYI -

Now:
$50,000 minimum cash to upgrade to Ocean Front
$30,000 minimum cash to upgrade to other Hawaii units.
So, those trade in reports of $10,000 cash are not true for Hawaii.

Nanea is only 50% sold.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

The resale value for Nanea will be like Westin Princeville's resale value; meanwhile, the other Westins on Maui will remain valuable and may even go up in value (as resale).  I would stick with the mandatory and not even consider resale Nanea.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The resale value for Nanea will be like Westin Princeville's resale value; meanwhile, the other Westins on Maui will remain valuable and may even go up in value (as resale).  I would stick with the mandatory and not even consider resale Nanea.



I agree that the resale value of _Resort View_ units an Nanea will sink like a stone to Princeville-like levels.  Nanea owners should get decent units if they reserve at twelve months in non-prime seasons.  But when the place is fully reserved by owners (such as during whale season, summers, and holidays), at least some owners -- ~20% -- will get the parking structure views.  And any Resort View owner who waits past eight months to reserve will likely get a parking structure view or have to do a disadvantageous trade using Interval.

However the _Ocean Front_ units should fare reasonably well upon resale; I anticipate WKORV/N pricing.  The views are good and the rental possibilities should be strong.  Nothing wrong with those units any season -- as long as they are reserved before eight months -- after which any StarOption owner can grab them.

None of this suggests I would ever even think about buying Nanea.  But I think the OF units may be appealing on the resale market to some in a few years when the price stabilizes (especially those who need a three bedroom unit).


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 5, 2019)

I disagree Nanea OF resale will be at WKORVN pricing. Nanea OF MF will be so expensive, I would just keep my WKORVN OF any second.


----------



## dss (Jun 5, 2019)

I also think that even Nanea OF resale will sink considerably once the market is established. While the 3br units are nice, I do think they are flawed for some use cases as well (no lock-off, sleeps the same 8 as a 2bd next door) and extraordinarily high MFs. We have seen how higher MF's have created some downward price pressure on Dexlue OF at WKORV (Corner units) and actually added value to the Premium OF (Center) units. My personal preference (by far) is the Dexlue OF unit with it's extra space and size, but there is no question the center unit is a better "value." Over time those items matter, so being voluntary with very high MF's feels like a recipe for a very soft aftermarket at Nanea.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 5, 2019)

pchung6 said:


> I disagree Nanea OF resale will be at WKORVN pricing. Nanea OF MF will be so expensive, I would just keep my WKORVN OF any second.





dss said:


> I also think that even Nanea OF resale will sink considerably once the market is established. While the 3br units are nice, I do think they are flawed for some use cases as well (no lock-off, sleeps the same 8 as a 2bd next door) and extraordinarily high MFs.



I'm not following the posts of doom and gloom on Nanea OF MFs.  For 176,700 options (2-bedroom OF) at both Nanea and WKORVN, Nanea's MFs are currently 10.8% higher than WKORVN.  On a per square foot basis for the 2-bedroom OF, Nanea's MFs are 7.9% higher than WKORVN.  I don't consider those differences to be significant.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 5, 2019)

I know we focus a lot on resale here, but I still see the value in where I want to stay.  KORV has better food and beach, but Nanea is a wonderful place to be as well.  I am happy to be an owner at both places.   The 'doom and gloom' about resale values passes over the most important thing about timeshare owning.  USING it, if you do the math on how much you save each visit vs rack rates and subtract that from the original cost you paid, you will find the true value.   I am not going to sweat and fear over resale values, instead I am looking forward to many more years of using my weeks, then passing them onto my kids to enjoy.   Just thought I would chime in and state my opinion about the resales..   same with buying a car, or a house, or anything else.   The fact that these timeshares HAVE a resale market just means that we can get something back out of it in the end.  In the meantime, travel and enjoy the islands.          -my opinion-


----------



## celica7101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> I know we focus a lot on resale here, but I still see the value in where I want to stay.  KORV has better food and beach, but Nanea is a wonderful place to be as well.  I am happy to be an owner at both places.   The 'doom and gloom' about resale values passes over the most important thing about timeshare owning.  USING it, if you do the math on how much you save each visit vs rack rates and subtract that from the original cost you paid, you will find the true value.   I am not going to sweat and fear over resale values, instead I am looking forward to many more years of using my weeks, then passing them onto my kids to enjoy.   Just thought I would chime in and state my opinion about the resales..   same with buying a car, or a house, or anything else.   The fact that these timeshares HAVE a resale market just means that we can get something back out of it in the end.  In the meantime, travel and enjoy the islands.          -my opinion-



I think the key comment about your post is that the original cost paid is a better value if obtained resale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Jun 6, 2019)

We did not buy resale (I knows, ugh) but over the last 10 years of owning at SVV and Lagunamar we have more than made back our money spent.  We always stay anywhere we go more than 10 days and the costs in places like Harboside and Hawaii if paying cash would have been astronomical, especially when you have to pay resort fees and taxes on a cash stay.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 6, 2019)

celica7101 said:


> I think the key comment about your post is that the original cost paid is a better value if obtained resale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Absolutely buy resale to get your value back sooner.   I bought my first from the developer before I discovered TUG and had some definite buyers remorse, but got over it because I love to vacation in Maui.  I purchased my second resale for a fraction of the cost, so by combining them I will break even sooner AND get to spend more time in Hawaii.   However, have you all considered that if we talk everybody out of buying from the developer, then there won't be as many resales on the market for us to scoop up?  SOMEBODY has to buy new so they can sell them to us resale..   Still glad I found TUG and used your knowledge to make proper use of my timeshares and to avoid the pitfalls that would cost me dearly.   

I'm excited for my owners update in November as I always know more than the salesmen do and they hate that...


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 6, 2019)

They are buying back at Nanea also. We were offered more than we paid for Kierland off the price for either Nanea or North. Nanea prices are exactly the same as Hyatt Kaanapali right now. If Westin is selling Hawaii as flex only this August that would put them at a disadvantage .I would think Hyatt would sell more Kaanapali units than Nanea  Unless Marriott has Hyatt sell Hawaii also as part of their points program.  It will be interesting to see Marriott's marketing strategy


----------



## Sicnarf (Jun 6, 2019)

Just did an owner's update at Sheraton Kauai Beach Club yesterday. They are only selling Nanea and need $35k new money for trade ins.  Cost for 95700 SOs is ~$35k after incentives and ~$1600 annual mf.
We are staying in a 1br.  Unit is tiny.. no master bath or dining table.  Closet space is limited as well but has w/d, 4 burner electric cooktop,  microwave and 16cu ref.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sicnarf said:


> Just did an owner's update at Sheraton Kauai Beach Club yesterday. They are only selling Nanea and need $35k new money for trade ins.  Cost for 95700 SOs is ~$35k after incentives and ~$1600 annual mf.
> We are staying in a 1br.  Unit is tiny.. no master bath or dining table.  Closet space is limited as well but has w/d, 4 burner electric cooktop,  microwave and 16cu ref.



Please take pictures of the 1-bed and post them in the other SKR thread (or lets start a new one). I’m checking out today and will post pics from the studio and 2-bed non-LO this weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## celica7101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> Absolutely buy resale to get your value back sooner.   I bought my first from the developer before I discovered TUG and had some definite buyers remorse, but got over it because I love to vacation in Maui.  I purchased my second resale for a fraction of the cost, so by combining them I will break even sooner AND get to spend more time in Hawaii.   However, have you all considered that if we talk everybody out of buying from the developer, then there won't be as many resales on the market for us to scoop up?  SOMEBODY has to buy new so they can sell them to us resale..   Still glad I found TUG and used your knowledge to make proper use of my timeshares and to avoid the pitfalls that would cost me dearly.
> 
> I'm excited for my owners update in November as I always know more than the salesmen do and they hate that...



I don’t think anyone has to worry about running out of resale opportunities given the number of people that check out TUG after their rescind period is done.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KACTravels (Jun 7, 2019)

I have been watching this thread since the beginning and am confused. I have to ask, hasn’t Nanea ALWAYS only been sold as Nanea Flex?  Why is this new?


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 7, 2019)

KACTravels said:


> I have been watching this thread since the beginning and am confused. I have to ask, hasn’t Nanea ALWAYS only been sold as Nanea Flex?  Why is this new?



AS a buyer at NAnea before it opened, I can answer that.  The sales people misrepresented the product as deeded weeks, NOT a flex points type purchase.  So it always has been, but a lot of buyers were not aware of that due to the sales persons lips moving.    I also was under the impression that it was a deeded week, as I was told as much.


----------



## celica7101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> AS a buyer at NAnea before it opened, I can answer that.  The sales people misrepresented the product as deeded weeks, NOT a flex points type purchase.  So it always has been, but a lot of buyers were not aware of that due to the sales persons lips moving.    I also was under the impression that it was a deeded week, as I was told as much.



I got the hint from the OP that it would become part of Westin Flex?  Or is that not what was suggested


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't know the answer to that one.   I hope not, personally.   I don't particularly respect what they did with the flex program.  Owners can check in at 12 mos., well now so can all the flex owners.   The advantage to owning AT the resort you want to stay at has been cheapened in my opinion.   Most likely, Nanea will be added due to the slower moving inventory (resort view), so they can speed up the sales process.   I actually can't wait until they are slowing down on the sales blitz so there won;t be so many discounted rooms there.  It may sound kinda mean, but the bargain hunting guests aren't the most respectful of others.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 7, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> I don't know the answer to that one.   I hope not, personally.   I don't particularly respect what they did with the flex program.  Owners can check in at 12 mos., well now so can all the flex owners.   The advantage to owning AT the resort you want to stay at has been cheapened in my opinion.   Most likely, Nanea will be added due to the slower moving inventory (resort view), so they can speed up the sales process.   I actually can't wait until they are slowing down on the sales blitz so there won;t be so many discounted rooms there.  It may sound kinda mean, but the bargain hunting guests aren't the most respectful of others.


Marriotts philosophy is to offer unsold weeks for previews rather than renting them which is somewhat different when Vistana was running things we were told.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 7, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> I don't know the answer to that one.   I hope not, personally.   I don't particularly respect what they did with the flex program.  Owners can check in at 12 mos., well now so can all the flex owners.   The advantage to owning AT the resort you want to stay at has been cheapened in my opinion.   Most likely, Nanea will be added due to the slower moving inventory (resort view), so they can speed up the sales process.   I actually can't wait until they are slowing down on the sales blitz so there won;t be so many discounted rooms there.  It may sound kinda mean, but the bargain hunting guests aren't the most respectful of others.



If they add Nanea to flex, they will keep offering sales promos forever. They can sell flex with Hawaii access while only adding new units in Palm Desert at a way cheaper building cost.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 7, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> If they add Nanea to flex, they will keep offering sales promos forever. They can sell flex with Hawaii access while only adding new units in Palm Desert at a way cheaper building cost.



thats a bummer.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> AS a buyer at NAnea before it opened, I can answer that.  The sales people misrepresented the product as deeded weeks, NOT a flex points type purchase.  So it always has been, but a lot of buyers were not aware of that due to the sales persons lips moving.    I also was under the impression that it was a deeded week, as I was told as much.



The representation must have highly depended on the particular salesperson.  I also purchased Nanea prior to it opening and it was very clear I was purchasing points and not a deeded week.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jun 7, 2019)

controller1 said:


> The representation must have highly depended on the particular salesperson.  I also purchased Nanea prior to it opening and it was very clear I was purchasing points and not a deeded week.



I am sure it does/did..   I lay it on myself to have not double checked everything I was told, so no malice.  But the whole conversation about it being a deeded week was obviously a selling  point to him because he kept reiterating that during the sales meeting.  it took a while to find out that was not true, and I learned that by looking at what I own on Vistana and saw how it was listed vs KORV..   still very glad to own at these two lovely resorts..  I was also new to timesharing at that point, so....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 7, 2019)

controller1 said:


> The representation must have highly depended on the particular salesperson.  I also purchased Nanea prior to it opening and it was very clear I was purchasing points and not a deeded week.


We were told this by a Hyatt salesman we met (not in a presentation though so he was pretty open. ) He was comparing the Hyatt deed in Hawaii to Nanea.He also told us we should have a better chance of exchanging into Hyatt internally in Hawaii as more units are sold as Marriott does not release unsold inventory for exchanges.  They keep them for promotions. This would apply to Nanea as well.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 7, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We were told this by a Hyatt salesman we met (not in a presentation though so he was pretty open. ) He was comparing the Hyatt deed in Hawaii to Nanea.He also told us we should have a better chance of exchanging into Hyatt internally in Hawaii as more units are sold as Marriott does not release unsold inventory for exchanges.  They keep them for promotions. This would apply to Nanea as well.



Salesman talk.

Long-term, there will be no unsold inventory for MOC, Nanea, or Hyatt Ka'anapali; exchange availability will be based on owner relinquishment.

Hyatt has 131 units on Maui; Marriott has a couple thousand units (counting the three Westins).  Which exchange do we think will be easier?  Not Hyatt.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 7, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> Salesman talk.
> 
> Long-term, there will be no unsold inventory for MOC, Nanea, or Hyatt Ka'anapali; exchange availability will be based on owner relinquishment.
> 
> Hyatt has 131 units on Maui; Marriott has a couple thousand units (counting the three Westins).  Which exchange do we think will be easier?  Not Hyatt.


Yes of course. He was just saying in general we would not necessarily have to buy in Hawaii. He was reassuring us that we would not lose what we had in fact it could/should get easier. Being a Hawaii salesman he had no incentive to share that. We are exhangers as we own with Vistana and Hyatt and exchange often to Hawaii


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2019)

KACTravels said:


> I have been watching this thread since the beginning and am confused. I have to ask, hasn’t Nanea ALWAYS only been sold as Nanea Flex?  Why is this new?


It isn't sold as Flex, it is sold as HomeOptions. Those HomeOptions can only be used to book your time at Nanea in the home resort preference period from 12-8 months out. Unlike Flex where you can use your FlexOptions to book any resort within the Flex family 12-8 months out.


----------



## jackball (Jul 9, 2019)

We just attended an update presentation at Nanea.  The salesperson said they will cease selling Nanea as HomeOptions on August 6.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jul 9, 2019)

So, does the flex have higher maintenance fees?   Not sure what the advantage is of myself being an owner at Nanea since before they opened, if all the newer owners will get the same reservation window I have but at all of the flex resorts.  Isn't that taking away from those of us that own the homeoptions?   Doesn't really sound fair to us who bought earlier.   am I misunderstanding?


----------



## controller1 (Jul 9, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Nanea is not part of Westin Flex but Nanea is only sold as a flex product now.  Nanea is not sold as floating weeks.



*UPDATE*:  It appears Nanea (resort view) has been added to the Westin Flex program.  I own Westin Flex and I just tried to make a dummy reservation 12 months out and it comes back as open as a Home Options Reservation.  Also, if one goes to Vistana and clicks on Westin Flex, Nanea is shown as one of the Westin Flex properties.  https://www.vistana.com/westin-flex


----------



## grgs (Jul 9, 2019)

I went to an owner's presentation at WMH a few days ago.  FWIW, the sales rep said that Nanea (and Kierland) had been recently added to Flex.  I haven't been keeping up with Flex or Nanea to know whether this was old news or not.

Glorian


----------



## jackball (Jul 9, 2019)

We were told HomeOptions would still be sold until August 6.  So those who already own or buy before August 6 will still have the 12-8 month HomeOptions reservation window.  Starting August 6, we were told that new owners will only be able to reserve Nanea at 8 months out.   They actually used it as a selling point to buy now.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 9, 2019)

jackball said:


> We were told HomeOptions would still be sold until August 6.  So those who already own or buy before August 6 will still have the 12-8 month HomeOptions reservation window.  Starting August 6, we were told that new owners will only be able to reserve Nanea at 8 months out.   They actually used it as a selling point to buy now.



That makes no sense -- and it was a salesperson's lips moving.

HomeOptions or Westin Flex permit reservations at the twelve month mark -- for units owned by the appropriate trust.  I have to believe that all current Nanea HomeOptions owners will have access to a reservation pool that contains units covering all of the HomeOptions sold to date.  And that WestinFlex owners will have access to a separate reservation pool that contains units covering all of the WestinFlex to be sold in the future.

And never the twain shall meet -- until the eight month mark when developer purchasers of either can use their resulting StarOptions for either pool of units.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 9, 2019)

So do you think the parking lot view units will be in the Nanea Homeoptions pool of resort view units, or the Westin Flex pool of resort view units?  If I had bought Homeoptions, I would try to make sure the HOA put the parking lot view units into the Westin Flex program, and kept the better resort view units for the Nanea Homeoptions HOA.


----------



## controller1 (Jul 9, 2019)

grgs said:


> I went to an owner's presentation at WMH a few days ago.  FWIW, the sales rep said that Nanea (and Kierland) had been recently added to Flex.  I haven't been keeping up with Flex or Nanea to know whether this was old news or not.
> 
> Glorian



I believe Kierland has been part of Westin Flex since the beginning of Westin Flex.  Nanea is definitely a new addition, perhaps within the past few weeks.





vacationtime1 said:


> That makes no sense -- and it was a salesperson's lips moving.
> 
> HomeOptions or Westin Flex permit reservations at the twelve month mark -- for units owned by the appropriate trust.  I have to believe that all current Nanea HomeOptions owners will have access to a reservation pool that contains units covering all of the HomeOptions sold to date.  And that WestinFlex owners will have access to a separate reservation pool that contains units covering all of the WestinFlex to be sold in the future.
> 
> And never the twain shall meet -- until the eight month mark when developer purchasers of either can use their resulting StarOptions for either pool of units.




+1  This!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2019)

chemteach said:


> So do you think the parking lot view units will be in the Nanea Homeoptions pool of resort view units, or the Westin Flex pool of resort view units?  If I had bought Homeoptions, I would try to make sure the HOA put the parking lot view units into the Westin Flex program, and kept the better resort view units for the Nanea Homeoptions HOA.


Points are points at Nanea for the most part. You have Ocean Front points and Resort View points. So they can't cherry pick which units to put in to the trust from the Resort View units. They are all part of the same home resort pool of unit/weeks that make up the trust of Resort View.


----------



## controller1 (Jul 9, 2019)

chemteach said:


> So do you think the parking lot view units will be in the Nanea Homeoptions pool of resort view units, or the Westin Flex pool of resort view units?  If I had bought Homeoptions, I would try to make sure the HOA put the parking lot view units into the Westin Flex program, and kept the better resort view units for the Nanea Homeoptions HOA.



I have a feeling you will find parking lot views in both of the programs.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 9, 2019)

chemteach said:


> So do you think the parking lot view units will be in the Nanea Homeoptions pool of resort view units, or the Westin Flex pool of resort view units?  If I had bought Homeoptions, I would try to make sure the HOA put the parking lot view units into the Westin Flex program, and kept the better resort view units for the Nanea Homeoptions HOA.



Great question.

I would hope that the actual reservations will be in proportion to ownership (i.e. how many HomeOption units vs. Westin Flex units) while the room assignments themselves will be based on timestamp.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 9, 2019)

People were saying that entire units would need to be in either the HomeOptions trust or in the Westin Flex Trust.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2019)

chemteach said:


> People were saying that entire units would need to be in either the HomeOptions trust or in the Westin Flex Trust.


That is what I would expect. The trust has to hold real estate. But it does look like they conveyed a bunch of Nanea HomeOption points (7.4MM) over to the trust in this conveyance.

ETA: It looks like there are a bunch of them. Perhaps the 7.4MM plus the event week points consist of a single unit at Nanea.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2019)

With that, it would seem easy enough for Marriott to convey unsold Flex points to the DC trust if they so desired.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 9, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> That is what I would expect. The trust has to hold real estate. But it does look like they conveyed a bunch of Nanea HomeOption points (7.4MM) over to the trust in this conveyance.
> 
> ETA: It looks like there are a bunch of them. Perhaps the 7.4MM plus the event week points consist of a single unit at Nanea.



You are correct. That is the deed for one whole Nanea unit. That number of points corresponds to 50 weeks of resort view exactly, and the two event weeks are separate right below.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2019)

At least Vistana is trying to consolidate their flex programs. I think they made a huge mistake when they started fragmenting their products in to weeks and different home option systems (Nanea, WSJ) along with the two flex products (Sheraton and Westin). They really should have only had two distinct trust products; Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex.

I think the fact that they dumped these points in to Westin Flex means that they expect these flex products to survive a combined program. Otherwise why not just convey Nanea straight to MVC DC Trust?


----------



## jackball (Jul 10, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> That makes no sense -- and it was a salesperson's lips moving.
> 
> HomeOptions or Westin Flex permit reservations at the twelve month mark -- for units owned by the appropriate trust.  I have to believe that all current Nanea HomeOptions owners will have access to a reservation pool that contains units covering all of the HomeOptions sold to date.  And that WestinFlex owners will have access to a separate reservation pool that contains units covering all of the WestinFlex to be sold in the future.
> 
> And never the twain shall meet -- until the eight month mark when developer purchasers of either can use their resulting StarOptions for either pool of units.



Perhaps I misunderstood/misspoke. What you say sounds reasonable, but new purchasers after August 6 will not have a reservation window exclusive to them.  Perhaps it doesn’t make a real difference - I’m not familiar with the Westin Flex program but I would think Maui would have more demand than other resorts in that trust.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 10, 2019)

jackball said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood/misspoke. What you say sounds reasonable, but new purchasers after August 6 will not have a reservation window exclusive to them.  Perhaps it doesn’t make a real difference - I’m not familiar with the Westin Flex program but *I would think Maui would have more demand than other resorts in that trust.*



You are very correct that Westin Flex owners will have a lot of competition for reserving Nanea weeks.  The Westin Flex trust will have lots of owners and will own lots of units -- very few of which will be Nanea units.  At the twelve month mark, those thousands of owners will compete for perhaps a couple hundred Nanea units.  Anyone purchasing Westin Flex to reserve Nanea takes a major risk of being disappointed (and that doesn't even consider the parking structure views).


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 10, 2019)

I think Flex may survive as well.


----------



## echino (Jul 10, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> At the twelve month mark, those thousands of owners will compete for perhaps a couple hundred Nanea units.



*One* Nanea unit, not a couple hundred, according to above, no?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 10, 2019)

echino said:


> *One* Nanea unit, not a couple hundred, according to above, no?



I was estimating that if all future Nanea sales are through the Westin Flex trust, that would be a couple hundred of Nanea's 380 units.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 10, 2019)

Glad I own WKORV OF (especially with the reef right out front). The OFC is a better value - there is a hefty premium for the corner panoramic view of the OFD.

The PL View at Nanea bothered us less that the friggin’ beeping every 10-15min from the shuttle in reverse to turnaround.  Whoever decided on this should be fired.

I suspect Nanea will see a decrease in purchase cost over time (based on Historical info) - OF less so that RV - but it has happened to both M and V resorts (V resorts more so).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird (Jul 10, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> I was estimating that if all future Nanea sales are through the Westin Flex trust, that would be a couple hundred of Nanea's 380 units.



I’m surprised by this.  You’d think they’d want to sell out Nanea HomeOptions first so they can churn it later into Westin Flex.  This is certainly good for Flex owners....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2019)

echino said:


> *One* Nanea unit, not a couple hundred, according to above, no?


Based on my research, it looks like 36 whole units were conveyed to Westin Flex.


----------



## jackball (Jul 10, 2019)

So less than 10% being conveyed to Westin Flex? Surely the will convey more?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2019)

I guess it matters how much is unsold. They could also be retaining inventory to rent for cash or offer for promo packages.


----------



## Moparman42 (Jul 11, 2019)

Just got this from Vistana....


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Moparman42 said:


> Just got this from Vistana....
> 
> View attachment 12826



I wonder which building.  It would make a huge difference at Nanea.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> I wonder which building.  It would make a huge difference at Nanea.


Isn't Nanea floating units? If so, building doesn't matter since they could assign you to whatever unit in the Resort View category, regardless if you booked with Nanea HomeOptions or Westin Flex HomeOptions.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't Nanea floating units? If so, building doesn't matter since they could assign you to whatever unit in the Resort View category, regardless if you booked with Nanea HomeOptions or Westin Flex HomeOptions.



I am confused also.  One post earlier in this thread said that Nanea HomeOptions were transferred into the Westin Flex trust.  If so, those units would obviously be floating.  Post #63 above states that one of the buildings was "registered" into the Westin Flex trust; that may mean the same thing or it could be that only the units in that building are part of the Westin Flex trust.  I won't pretend to know which.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 11, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> I wonder which building.  It would make a huge difference at Nanea.



From a practical standpoint, I suspect that all that matters is that these weeks are resort view. I would think the resort has the ability to place any guest in any unit in a certain category regardless of building. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> I am confused also.  One post earlier in this thread said that Nanea HomeOptions were transferred into the Westin Flex trust.  If so, those units would obviously be floating.  Post #63 above states that one of the buildings was "registered" into the Westin Flex trust; that may mean the same thing or it could be that units in the building are now part of the Westin Flex trust.  I won't pretend to know which.


They could have transferred all of the units from one specific building, but from a technical standpoint there is nothing forcing them to put those booking with Westin Flex in to units in that building since the CC&Rs support a floating system and the Westin Flex trust is an owner just like everyone else.


----------



## KACTravels (Jul 12, 2019)

Westin Flex Owner Letter 

Dear Owner, 

The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas has been added to the Westin Flex vacation program, giving you even more flexibility to explore the beautiful island of Maui.  

This is exciting news because you're now able to use your Home Options from the Westin Flex program to reserve stays at this unique retreat as early as 12 months before your planned arrival at your home resort.* 

The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas joins your other seven Westin Flex villa resorts: 

The Westin Kā‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas
The Westin Kā‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert
The Westin Mission Hills Resort Villas, Palm Springs
The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas
The Westin Kierland Villas
To reserve your next vacation, go to vistana.com.


----------



## thewinglessone (Jul 12, 2019)

Apologies if this is something that is not known yet but how exactly will this affect existing Nanea owners? Will Flex owners be limited to 36 units per week (which they would compete for amongst other flex owners) or will we be competing with all the flex owners all the time now? Ie can an unlimited number of flex owners sign up at the 12m mark or will they be limited to 36 units? Thanks!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 12, 2019)

thewinglessone said:


> Apologies if this is something that is not known yet but how exactly will this affect existing Nanea owners? Will Flex owners be limited to 36 units per week (which they would compete for amongst other flex owners) or will we be competing with all the flex owners all the time now? Ie can an unlimited number of flex owners sign up at the 12m mark or will they be limited to 36 units? Thanks!



Theoretically Flex owners should be competing for 36 units (or more, when/if more weeks are added to the Flex trust).  However, we cannot see behind the curtain.


----------



## Rman (Jul 12, 2019)

vacationtime1 said:


> Theoretically Flex owners should be competing for 36 units (or more, when/if more weeks are added to the Flex trust).  However, we cannot see behind the curtain.


I am at wkorvn now, went for  a presentation two days ago, they were pushing nanea resort view for sale at 60 +  , with flex is a lot cheaper to buy in for resort view

don't think oceanfront will ever go into flex as almost double the price, at 110 or 120+  etc..

With flex just adding Nanea that is actually really good for the flex product and the buy in is going to be so much cheaper now, may consider buying flex on resale now if comes up, 
the agent kept mentioning pool will be smaller but don't think will matter much, 

They did not want to take my wkorv ocean view deeded week for trade in , was not going to anyways, but they did mention it is good to own a deeded week as the pool is better .

will see if I can find anything else out from the agent here, but won't hold breath if not that forthcoming with proper data

cheers Aloha


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 13, 2019)

KACTravels said:


> Westin Flex Owner Letter
> 
> Dear Owner,
> 
> ...


I guess the fact that they are adding Nanea to the Westin flex is giving an indication of what will NOT change if MVC integrates the programs. As others said, the Flex programs are here to stay and the Vistana reps will continue to sell them for the foreseeable future.


----------

